# Nissan with Cummins engine



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

This could be a big game changer

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...-cummins-v8-for-next-generation-titan-pickup/


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

It's about time they expand the diesel market in North American. I would be all over a smaller diesel truck


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been trying to find a decent 80s Toyota Diesel 4x4 for a few years........they were litteraly imposible to kill (top gear uk tried and couldnt, the drowned it in the oceon then strapped it to a 20 story building that got imploded) 

Im not a fan of Nissan or Cummins but it could be worth a look if they dont muck it it


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Put it in the NV200 and I'd be all over it:thumbup:


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Big diesel for a half ton. More power and torque than 1 ton diesels of a couple decades ago.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

As a current Titan owner, I will be all over this. Just not sure if I want to pre-order or wait 6-10 months for them to iron out the problems once available to the public.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Give me a Cummins in a Chevy with an Allison trany.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

This is a disaster in the makeing .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

skillman said:


> This is a disaster in the makeing .


The truck or thread?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> The truck or thread?


The truck idea .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's got to be a bad idea if Chrysler laughed it off. They are normally first for most stupid ideas. 

I'm not in the fan club of diesel in a half ton. they currently have engines with more TQ than 3/4 tons used to have. They can't make the half tons anymore capable without making them a 3/4 ton in my eyes.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Red Adobe said:


> I have been trying to find a decent 80s Toyota Diesel 4x4 for a few years........they were litteraly imposible to kill (top gear uk tried and couldnt, the drowned it in the oceon then strapped it to a 20 story building that got imploded)
> 
> Im not a fan of Nissan or Cummins but it could be worth a look if they dont muck it it


I have a customer who used to live in Bahrain who also said those were indestructible. A V8 seems over kill for a truck of that size, a simple 4 cyl in a small p/u with an optional double cab would be great.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

rrk said:


> I have a customer who used to live in Bahrain who also said those were indestructible. A V8 seems over kill for a truck of that size, a simple 4 cyl in a small p/u with an optional double cab would be great.


I agree a smaller 4 cyl or a v6 diesel would be better. 25-30 mpgs and still having the power to pull a trailer would be perfect


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> It's got to be a bad idea if Chrysler laughed it off. They are normally first for most stupid ideas.
> 
> I'm not in the fan club of diesel in a half ton. they currently have engines with more TQ than 3/4 tons used to have. They can't make the half tons anymore capable without making them a 3/4 ton in my eyes.


Does this mean you are no longer in the 3/4-1 ton market?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes and no. I would def buy a diesel in a 3/4-1ton truck as they have the capacity to require a engine like that. I am currently getting bigger jobs which mean I tow my trailer much less now. perhaps when the new models come out I may jump from the f150 as I'm not long away from needing a bigger trailer if I buy any more tools.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

What size trailer do you have now bc?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

7x14 but a 7x16 might be somewhere down the line. i could make the 14 work easy but I have almost every possible tool for every possible work I do on the trailer at all times.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> 7x14 but a 7x16 might be somewhere down the line. i could make the 14 work easy but I have almost every possible tool for every possible work I do on the trailer at all times.


I feel ya on that. I spent all day working on the trailer I got two weeks ago. She's filling up quick.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I feel ya on that. I spent all day working on the trailer I got two weeks ago. She's filling up quick.


I don't think you can ever have enough space.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I don't think you can ever have enough space.


Nope, but I kept my 6x12. So I think I'm going to use that for fasteners.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> I have almost every possible tool for every possible work I do on the trailer at all times.


But why? Reminds me of the guys who wear a tool belt with every tool imaginable to install shoe mold, with 2 full bags of tools spilling out all over.

Why drag everything you own all over the place, there are probably some tools you have not used in 6 months.

I had everything stolen from my truck years ago, I would be worried someone could easily steal a trailer more so than breaking into a truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rrk said:


> But why? Reminds me of the guys who wear a tool belt with every tool imaginable to install shoe mold, with 2 full bags of tools spilling out all over.
> 
> Why drag everything you own all over the place, there are probably some tools you have not used in 6 months.
> 
> I had everything stolen from my truck years ago, I would be worried someone could easily steal a trailer more so than breaking into a truck.


Because I never know what I will need. Every time I have taken what tools I think I will need to a job I always needed others through the job so on a 3week job I may as well have everything I need instead of only taking half my tools. Your right though. Some tools I ain't used for weeks.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Because I never know what I will need. Every time I have taken what tools I think I will need to a job I always needed others through the job so on a 3week job I may as well have everything I need instead of only taking half my tools. Your right though. Some tools I ain't used for weeks.


Isn't that the reason for having a trailer? To have everything possible for any occasion. 
I personally hate going to the store for something dumb, I try to buy everything in bulk and have a few on hand at all times. At the end of the day restock at the shop.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I like the gas over diesel. Up here dealing with sub zero temperatures in the winter I don't trust gelling fuel. I will stick to my 1/2 tons that pull 10k.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

that's disappointing putting a v8 unless they are able to divine fuel mileage from the setup. Seems a smaller V6 would be able to create the needed power without as much weight.


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd be way more excited if it was an INLINE 4-6. Step in the right direction none the less.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I agree a smaller 4 cyl or a v6 diesel would be better. 25-30 mpgs and still having the power to pull a trailer would be perfect


 Generally an I-4 is as long as a v-8. Maybe they went w/the v8 so it would run more like car and less like a truck? More moving parts, so more expensive and more things to go wrong w/it, etc.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

You guys do know that Dodge is releasing a v6 diesel 1500 truck for the 2014 model year?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't...but I don't drive vehicles under 15 years old....and as time goes on, that date will do nothing but expand. 

The relative few europeans that drive and even fewer that have vehicles either got to tiny (due to a lot of reasons) and/or diesels (due to the gax tax). So gassers are popular along with diesels....both with low gearing (low rpms) and turbos. Guess even in europe the market (consumers) is allowed to sometimes speak.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Talked to a salesman the other day he said it is the same Italian diesel they used in the jeep


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry that was to be posted in the dodge 1500 thread


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I saw this last week the paper.

Here's the article

It states that GM is rumoured to be making the Colorado and Canyons available with diesel. :blink:


----------



## NCMCarpentry (Apr 7, 2013)

Brutus said:


> I saw this last week the paper.
> 
> Here's the article
> 
> It states that GM is rumoured to be making the Colorado and Canyons available with diesel. :blink:


lol "titan the best kept secret" in the article... Maybe the newer ones but I know the older ones had big issues with transmissions and rear ends. 


A 4 cyl diesel in a colorado/canyon with a standard trans could be enough to get me into a baby truck. Unless I really start needing the 3/4 ton


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

As much as I like the idea of a diesel in a half ton. Thats way too much power plant for a truck that will not last much past the first oil change of that engine. 
I drive a 3500 Ram and think the cummins in it is over kill. I would much prefer less engine and more gears.


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Our '01 2500 Dodge/ Cummins is at about 300,000 miles. Been a good work truck. That said, I'm note sure the half ton market is ready to pay the upcharge for the diesel engine. My dealer said the ticket for the I-6 Cummins 3/4 or 1 ton trucks is around $8600. What's the projected cost on the option for the 1/2 ton models? That market has traditionally been quite price focused . . .


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes im interested what the cost of that nissan is. Probably not much less than a real truck with a real cummins lol


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

apkole said:


> Our '01 2500 Dodge/ Cummins is at about 300,000 miles. Been a good work truck. That said, I'm note sure the half ton market is ready to pay the upcharge for the diesel engine


I've always thought it funny that people buy those little compact ford rangers for the fuel efficiency. What makes them sick is when I tell them my cummins diesel get's the same mpg as their little i-4/v-6 fuel efficient gasser. Oh, and it'll pull 4 times what theirs can with ease.....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

apkole said:


> Our '01 2500 Dodge/ Cummins is at about 300,000 miles. Been a good work truck. That said, I'm note sure the half ton market is ready to pay the upcharge for the diesel engine. My dealer said the ticket for the I-6 Cummins 3/4 or 1 ton trucks is around $8600. What's the projected cost on the option for the 1/2 ton models? That market has traditionally been quite price focused . . .


$2,600 more than the hemi option.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A half ton with like for like options already costs more than a 3/4-1ton. If they start adding diesel as an option and make the truck handle even more weight then they are gonna be drastically more instead of a little bit more. They are blurring the lines between these truck classes which is a good and bad thing. I think adding a diesel to 1/2tons blurs this line even more but in a bad way. your then gonna see more and more trucks pulling trailers they really shouldn't be.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Interesting, the idea of a US diesel motor in a Japan truck. You would think Nissan would have turned to Isuzu or something instead of Cummins.

Guessing it's more about marketing a Cummins in a Nissan in the US than anything else. 

Agree with the others though a V8 diesel in a half ton seems like major overkill. A 4 liter V6 or I6 would make more sense but perhaps they are planning to move up to the 3/4 or 1 ton market with this motor.

Although I'd never buy a Nissan they may have a winner with this combo, that is of course if they don't jump the gun on the motor like Ford did with the 6.0 ten years ago.

How about GM and Ford follow suit now and put a diesel in a half ton? You would think with Ford now building in house 6.7 diesels for the Super Duty's they could figure out a smaller diesel for the half tons???

Bet the Nissan/Cummins won't be cheap!!!


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Nissan always puts large power plants in now. Nice for driving but not so nice at the pump. 

Then again I've had vehicles with small engines get poor mpg since they were working so hard to move the thing.


----------

